# Solved: FTP 553 and 551 errors



## lwing16 (Aug 2, 2006)

I have been using FTP Commander to transfer files to and from my server. Suddenly I am getting a 553 error when I try to transfer a file from my hard drive to my server. I then tried to transfer a file from my server to my hard drive and received a 551 error.

Any ideas what could be causing these errors?

Thanks,
LW


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Do you ever get authenticated connecting to the FTP server? Those are generally security errors.


----------



## lwing16 (Aug 2, 2006)

It turned out that there was a server outage. It was partial when the errors occurred. Later on it became a complete outage.


----------

